# Attention to all ye pirates in SF bay Area....



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

If thar be any scurvey dogs here on the forum  that love pirates stuff'n all & are in or near the San Francisco Bay area, NorCal Pirate fest in Vallejo doing they're 3rd Pirate fest this weekend - fathers day weekend - !! 
Pretty cool & BIG. They get around 35,000 attending - free to enter -. At the ferry terminal water front area. They do a great job with entertainment,sword fights,etc. Here's they're site link : NorCal Pirate Festival
(also have cool pirate stuff in they're online store,like cool old looking pirate maps..... ) Avast! Welcome to PirateMod!
See ya thar ya miserable sea dogs !!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO GO!!!! But I am in Kentucky. If you go please take tons of pics!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool ! I might have to go check it out 
Thanks for posting this !!!


----------

